# sick deer?



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

went into the park and got some pictures tonight of deer. couple really nice bucks. got some of this doe that doesn't look too good. possibly diseased? black ratty coat, tears in the ears, little limp in the walk. all the rest of the deer looked extremely healthy. what do you all think? (i'm gonna try to post pictures for the first time. hopefully this works...)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=17227&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=17226&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

3 nice bucks:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=17229&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=17228&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That deer is perfectly healthy. That's what they look like when they start shedding the summer coat.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I didn't know they shed there summer coat. I always thought they shed their winter coat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice looking deer indeed. Those bucks are awsome! I assume this is a no hunting park right?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, this time of year they all have an ugly coat.


----------



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

ok, i knew they shedded their coats, but with the weather as it's been and with it still being early i didn't think they'd be shedding yet. also, this was the only one i saw like that. yeah, the pictures are from Brecksville, part of the Cleveland Metroparks. the number of deer there is amazing. i'll go for a drive in the evening and seeing 50 deer isn't uncommon.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

One laying by the road on the way to Berlin Lake looked the same! That time of the year. :!


----------

